# Ryobi Power Tools Rack



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I've seen projects around the web designed to hold power tool combo kits like DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Ryobi, Rigid, etc combo kits. If you have links to any designs for projects like this, I'd greatly appreciate them. I'm going to build one for my Ryobi set (plus some add-on tools that didn't come in the combo pack). I currently have:

Impact Driver
Drill (came with the impact driver)
Drill (came with the combo kit)
Sawzall
Flashlight
Circular saw
Jigsaw
Hand Planer
Mouse sander

I think I'll also use this to store the random orbit sander and 1/4 sheet sander, and belt sander that I have. Why not, right?

I can't think of any others that I have. With the purchase of some of the separate tools, I now have 3 chargers that I would like to incorporate with the storage station/cabinet. I plan to put a power bar in the back or on the bottom to plug in the chargers.

Any ideas, tips, comments, questions, etc are greatly appreciated.

jarod


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sawzall is a Milwaukee trade name. 
Mouse sander is a Black and Decker trade name
Are you looking for designs to hold these brands or Ryobi equivalents?

By hand planer do you mean a regular people powered hand plane, which size? 
Or, are you looking for a design to hold a Ryobi powered hand plane?


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

Crank, I think you've already put way too much thought into it. I guess I should have said reciprocating saw and Ryobi Corner Cat sander. I'm just looking for general projects where people have stored their combo tool kits so I can look at them and get ideas for my own. I'm not trying to take anyone's trade name and I'm not looking for plans specific to any brand to follow. I don't follow directions very well so they're pretty useless to me. I always find a "better" way to make the project, at least better to my uses.

jarod


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

FYI, I found something that is essentially what I'm looking for in the #58 Issue of ShopNotes magazine.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's a simple one I made for my frequently-used power hand tools.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68785


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I would say get some wood and get to it. I highly doubt you will find plans specific to Ryobi tools. They are just about the lowest of low end (not knocking them, I have a few) power tools, so I can't imagine a lot of published plans for great storage solutions.

My suggestion would be to find something you like for other combo kits and edit the pans to suit your needs


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

nwbusa,

Yours is the one I saw and have been thinking about for the longest time only I couldn't find it again!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the link. I know you have DeWalt, but as I said before, I wasn't looking for Ryobi specific plans either.

lumberjoe, Why the negativity?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

No negativity at all. Ryobi is bottom of the barrel stuff. That doesn't mean it sucks. I actually own a few ryobi tools and I like them. It's just going to be tough to find someone who likes them enough to draw up some plans on how to store them


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

lumberjoe,

I take "bottom of the barrel" to be negative. Also, I never said I was looking for Ryobi-specific plans. Actually, I said quite the opposite.

Jarod


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a wall storage shelf/cabinet type thing. It was like 6 ft wide and 24" tall and had 18" deep shelves.
Each shelf was divided into five ~12" wide cubby holes. I was planning to remove the wall it was mounted on so I took it down, put four heavy duty casters on one end, and stood it up.

Now it has a footprint of 18" x 25" and is 6 ft tall and I can roll it anywhere in the shop I need it. Has 12 cubby holes for tools, each is ~11 1/2" x 10 1/2" x 18" deep.

If I was doing this over, I would have made the base about a foot longer ( 18" x 36") and put shallow shelves on both sides for chargers and drill and router bits, jig saw blades, sand paper packs, and some dowel pins for circular saw blades etc. But, it's nice to have one place to go to for most of my power tools as it is. It would just be better to include the acessories for those tools as well.


----------

